# Insane Shane's TransWorld Party: You Still Have Time To Be A Sponsor!



## scaryvisions (Feb 15, 2010)

Thursday March 10th, 2011
Renaissance Grand Hotel Crystal Ball Room
St. Louis, MO
7:30PM to 12:30AM

http://www.insaneshaneparty.com/

Insane Shane is doing it again! Providing a gruesome and exciting atmosphere while staying true to the meaning of Haunt parties. Many patrons have get-togethers, charge fees to get in, and have door prizes. However, the TransWorld Kick-Off Party keeps the atmosphere inspiring and focuses on the most important value in our field: connecting! Where else can you hang out with great legends like Ben Armstrong from NetherWorld, Eric Lowher from Haunted Overload, or Paul Johnson from Atrox; just to name a few. There were over 200 people that attended Insane Shane's masterpiece last year and everyone that I have interviewed have all had great things to say! Do these haunters look like they're having fun?

[slideshow]

Click here for more information on The Insane Shane Party.

Ponder this: $95 a head for hours of networking with Haunt Industry leaders, all-you-can eat buffet, a costume party with a $300 grand prize, thousands of dollars in door prizes raffled off throughout the entire night, two free spiked drinks, an iNsane Shane T-shirt, and the invaluable story you can tell your friends the next day. If you put all of these facts into an equation it would probably tell you that this party of under-priced....but let's not tell Shane Dobbs that....shhhhh.....

Let's talk about why you need to donate to the party. The real question is: Why not? Any and all donations are accepted. As long as they are items a haunter would benefit from and are in good condition. Donating products to the party is a way to show your support in growing this event each year and a great opportunity to get exposure for your brand. The more door prizes-the more people will attend. And if you donate stuff you get in free. Haunters love free stuff! I know I do. Haunters helping Haunters.

If you want your name to be listed in Hauntworld Magazine you need to let the crew know by December 30th. All donations will be accepted until February 20th. Email the crew at [email protected] or Shane at [email protected] . Here are a list of donations so far.

DONATIONS

Bloody Mary: Coffin Basket filled with Bloody Mary F/X Make-up $100

Hot Wire Foam Factory: "The Pro 8"" Knife/Router Kit" $165

Ghost Ride Productions: Miscellaneous Props $500-$1000

Glo Cone International: Light up cotton candy for everyone $100+

Bone Yard Effects, Inc: TRAMA / CREEP foam latex prosthetic $100

JVR Enterprises/Tekno Bubbles : bubble machine/Tekno Bubbles $250

Dark Tech Effects: One Gilderfluke Mini-Brick4 $108

Nethercraft: "One 92"" X 44.5"" Vacuform panel $100

Vortex Chillers: 1 Vortex Fog Chiller $125, 1 Gallon of Rock Star Ultra low lying fog solution $30, 1 Package of Vortex Volumizer Crystals Cold Multiplier

1 Creep Crafters International Haunt Club T-Shirt $35

Rotting Flesh Radio: A featured guest spot on the show and a RFR 2 GB Haunt drive (fully Loaded) +10 Rotting Flesh Radio Tee Shirts $170

Poison Props: Set of 20 Ambient CD's $319

Frightmasters Halloween Props: 6 Rusted Antique Lanterns and 3 Gothic Hand Carved Walking Canes $250

Haunt Tactics: Zombie Costume $1200

Zagone Studios: Two wolf masks in tones of brown and grey $320

Thorn Web Designs: A complete custom website design and logo $1500

Midnight Syndicate: 3 complete sets of Midnight Syndicate's CD collection $390

Altered Flesh FX: "Old Walker" zombie mask $625

Fantastic Teeth: 2 sets of 4 teeth paint tubes in halloween/blacklight colors $144

Haunt Connect/Haunt Surveys: 10 Haunt Survey Tee-Shirts $150

Haunters Digest: "One HauntApps.com iPhone App for a haunt with 6 months of free service with set-up fee waived and a $50 Amazon Gift Certificate" $200

Composite Effects: One CFX silicone mask $600

(M80) Ministry 80: One custom website $1500

Monster-Tronics: One Goiter Boy Squirting Mask $330

Unit 70: One tortured body $550

1313FX Fright Zone: One 1313FX Fright Zone Mask TBD

Stiltbeast Studios: Allen Hopps TBD $200+

ClearCut Operations: Up to 50 Employee Records! $299.99

Juneau Studios: One amazing Zombie Candy Machine $800

Ticket Leap: A $250 cash prize!!!

Twisted Monkey FX Inc: 1 Double Green/Double Red Laser lights $448

More Donations Coming Soon
GRAND TOTAL OF DONATED ITEMS : $12,554.99

Want to donate to this party to get your product exposure? Send Sue an email at [email protected] or Shane at [email protected]

Oh yeah...just check out the menu for the buffet. I think I could eat $95 in food!

ALL YOU CAN EAT MENU

Ham and Swiss with Spicey Slaw sandwiches
Smoked Turkey, Tomato, Pesto Aioli sandwiches
Roast Beef and Boursin Cheese. Lightly pickled red onion sandwiches

Buffalo wings
BBQ wings
Char Sui wings
Blue Cheese and Celery Sticks

Tomato and Mozzarella and Aged Provolone pizza
Bacon, Ricotta and Fresh Basil pizza
Spicy Chorizo, Aged Provolone Peppers and Onions pizza

Deep Fried Ravioli
Mozzarella sticks
Chicken Fingers
Dipping Sauces

Pulled Pork Sliders
Pulled Chicken Sliders
Garnishes of slaw, fried pickles, hot sauce

Cheese Cake
Chocolate Cake
Blueberry Cobbler
Strawberry Cobbler
Peach Cobbler
Assorted Pastries
Lemon Tart
Raspberry Tart

Coffee
Tea
Water
Lemonade

Alcohol will be provided at the cash bar for everyone to enjoy!

So sit back and drink a beer with your friends, network with many top names in the industry, and donate some cool stuff to help out with some awesome door prizes. Just make sure you make it to the TransWorld convention the next day...without a huge hangover...and maybe a new prop to add to your collection.
www.scaryvisions.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

At last report, there were over *$25,000* in prized donated for the party...


----------

